# Revo and USA Hudson range problems



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I have installed Revo in many engines and have been totally pleased with the operation of it. I recently installed it in a USA Hudson for a club member and the range is very poor. It is installed in the boiler as that is where the electronic package is for the loco. The batteries are housed in the tender. Has anyone had any experience with this combo?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is your antenna inside a metal box or tube, so to speak? Radio signals do not penetrate metal. I would guess many of your other engines were plastic which passes radio waves easily. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like that is what the problem is. No further comment so he can go out side with the ant. Should work much better. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I place the Revo in the tender with the battery, easiest loco I've ever done to convert to on-board RC. But have not tested it out on the line yet.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I put an AirWire G2 and 14.8V CR 5200 mAh Li-ion Battery in the tender and replaced the steel pan for the coal load with a plastic pan. I'm getting over 80 feet of range provided the TX antenna is above level of the RX antenna.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This has been asked on 3 forums I believe. No response by the author. My guess our answers are not too palatable, since it would require rewiring. I don't know the number of pins in the connector between the loco and the tender. Maybe someone who has a Hudson can comment. 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, there's 6 wires. 2 track pick ups, that I used for the motor connection, 2 for the headlight, cab and classification lights and 2 for the tender light. I wired the tender light to the G2 and used these to connect to the 2K2.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks Jim that is just the info I was looking for.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jim! 

Well, for a tender installation, of the 6 pins, you don't have much choice, you have the motor, the track pickups and one more set, which is normally the headlight. So a cab and or marker lights would be tough without adding another connector. You also have no wires for the smoke unit. My AML locos have a 12 pin connector, which seemed like overkill, but it worked out perfectly. 

Since this is battery operated,you could feed battery power on a second 2 pin connector and then feed the smoke unit, cab light and marker lights. You could use a switch up on the loco to turn off the smoke unit. 

Then the antenna mounting of the Revo would be simple as many have already shared. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I placed a Airwire, not the G2, inside the tender of my Hudson and have never had a range problem. At Marty's this summer I stood in the dead center of his layout and had full control of everything at each end of his layout and possibly could had stood completely at one end and had the same control! 
Never a problem! 
Sorry


----------

